# Night Incontinence



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Aww, poor kid! 

I don't think I have anything of real value for you, but a random thought or two perhaps. 

What about shaving his boy bits so you can either wipe down every morning with a damp rag or even a diaper wipe and maybe use some diaper rash ointment on his skin applied right before bedtime to protect him? 

Maybe, also, when you go to the vet, ask if it would be ok to add this suppliment:

Nutri-Vet Bladder Control Chewable Tablet Supplement for Cat's and Dog's | PetFoodDirect



It has helped my guys with various urinary issues. 
Best wishes!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think I'd try the belly band with a suitable dry surface pad, and if he hates it or it causes irritation, set him up with a suitable bed. Poor Pushkin, and poor you...


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd forgotten--when Luke had a couple courses of steroids a few years ago, for a terrible "hot spot" on his head, he also had some incontinence in the house, but fortunately it was during the day. When the steroids were stopped, he was fine. Pushkin will be too.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry Pushkin's IMT continues to present a myriad of challenges! I think waterproof liners and belly bands may the only options here. Perhaps he will tolerate the bell band better than you think? 

DogAware.com Articles: Incontinence in Dogs
I found the mattress pads and liners made for children’s beds to be the most cost-effective and reliable way to keep dog beds and other places she liked to sleep dry. You can also find waterproof liners and pads made for dogs and dog beds in pet supply stores and catalogs. Bath mats are another option. Diaper garments made for both female and male dogs can also be purchased.

Incontinence has also been known to develop following corticosteroid treatment. Steroids such as prednisone cause excess drinking, which may lead to temporary incontinence, but sometimes the incontinence continues even after the steroids are stopped.

Steroids also suppress the immune system, which can lead to increased risk of urinary tract infections. In addition, steroids can push a dog with a tendency toward diabetes into exhibiting symptoms. It makes sense to have a urinalysis done if your dog develops incontinence following the use of prednisone.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for this - it did cross my mind if he also had a UTI, so will take a sample to the vets when we go.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Emilio was on prednisone once and he would pee in his sleep..and not just a little spot! He would FLOOD the bed! The vet had to lower his dose and he did better. Vet said he is super sensitive. I kept him in the crate with piddle pads, I felt that way he could get out of the wet. It IS a pain, but for Emilio was only temporary.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Emilio was on prednisone once and he would pee in his sleep..and not just a little spot! He would FLOOD the bed! The vet had to lower his dose and he did better. Vet said he is super sensitive. I kept him in the crate with piddle pads, I felt that way he could get out of the wet. It IS a pain, but for Emilio was only temporary.


Yeah, this is not just a little spot either! Think tonight will have to be wee pad under old towel in his ex-pen, but hubby says he has seen dog diapers in the pet shop so that will be tomorrow's job I think. Can't get belly bands here so will have to order off the internet if it carries on. Why do crises always happen on a weekend????


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I have used belly bands in the past and they work well, even for my dogs that didn't like wearing jackets,etc. 
they are easy to make also, and you may have what you need on hand. I used an old hand towel at one point for one of my dogs. it happened to be the exact right size. 
Sorry I wasn't able to link the video, but there are videos on how to make and use belly bands.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Some links for making the belly bands....
Thrifty Farmer's Wife: How to Make A Belly Band for Male Dogs
How to Make a Belly Band for a Male Dog | The Daily Puppy
How to Make a Belly Band for a Male Dog That "Marks": 7 Steps 

And in honor of all this boy dog pee talk, my boy as a baby answering Nature's call....:becky:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Hee, hee - never eat yellow snow!!!

Thanks for the links, I will have a go at making something myself. We've had two dry nights so far, so maybe homemade will do!


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

How old is Pushkin? Ginseng became incontinent at night as she grew older. She slept ona blanket on the floor and first thing every morning inthe dark I would rush it to the washing machine. On a vet visit I told the vet and he told me about Proin, a chewable tablet. To my amazement, it worked! Ginseng was no longer incontinent. Maybe it works for dogs of all ages. It was not expensive,but strangely Itis some kind of controlled substance.I had to show the receptionist two forms ofIDto get the Proin. Good luck!


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

Clyde is incontinent, he's on Proin which helps prevent accidents during the day, so he basically has one big accident overnight when he's in deep sleep. 

We use this belly band:Amazon.com: Simple Solution Washable Male Wrap, Medium: Pet Supplies

And I put a Always extra long pad with wings (Amazon.com: Always Maxi Unscented Pads with Wings, Overnight, 48 Count: Health & Personal Care), and then a TENA overnight super absorbant incontinent pad (Amazon.com: Tena Serenity Pads, Secure Bladder Protection, Heavy, Long, 42 Count: Health & Personal Care) on top of that. 

It does the trick. And it keeps his stomach nice and dry. When I was just using the Always pad, his tummy got all red and irritated since it doesn't absorb as fully as the TENA. But the wings on the Always also prevent it from leaking over the side, so combined seems to work perfectly for him. He's very narrow, so the Medium sized belly band is elastic enough to have enough room for both pads without irritating him. It did take some getting used to (he kept slipping out of it the first two weeks) but now he wags his tail when he sees me getting ready to put it on!

Good luck!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info! 

Pushkin is only 3 but due to a medical condition is on quite a high dose of steroids at the moment, so isn't himself at all. He drinks loads so pee's loads!

Got some diapers today for him, but will probably order a belly band (and TENA, well worth knowing they're better thanks) once we've spoken to the vet tomorrow when he goes for his latest round of blood tests. We don't get accidents through the day, apart from a very occasional drip, it's just at night for the moment.


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

Glad to hear it's steroid related and will clear up once he's off meds! I tried diapers with Clyde, but they didn't work at all-- the urine would just go riiighhtt out the top of the diaper, they're designed really for females  

Clyde is actually only 2 and a half, but was probably born incontinent. Vet thinks he has a weak sphincter muscle, so he loses control in his sleep more easily than your average dog. But we can't say for sure if he was born with it, since he's a rescue. But after $2500 in testing, there's no medical cause. So unfortunately it's possible to be incontinent at any stage of life, not just old pups.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Aww, poor Clyde! If he's had it all his life he is probably _so _much more comfortable now he has a loving owner that has fitted him out with his nightwear 

I bet he smells heaps better than he used to as well?! When they're doing it their sleep the poor things just end up with it all over their fur - and even after a couple of times Pushkin was getting really whiffy (and I have very little sense of smell...!).

Thank you so much for pitching in with this, I really appreciate it!


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

With Clyde it actually had virtually no smell! It took my boyfriend and I two weeks to realize the wet spots he would leave behind was urine, because the spots were almost clear and odorless. I figured it out once he left a spot on a white sheet. Turns out his urine is really dilute (he drinks a TON), which then led to the thousands in medical tests to rule out health related causes. Ugh. it was a long three months. And then the vet thought the skin irritation was an allergy, and put him on steroids, which then made him pee more! Awful. But yes, he's much happier now (but he growls at the vet now after everything we put him through lol)


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

As long as he's wagging at you, that's what matters lol. The vet is probably used to getting growled at... poor thing!

Well Pushkin has no UTI, it is defo the steroids, so at least we know and can work round it


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Manxcat said:


> As long as he's wagging at you, that's what matters lol. The vet is probably used to getting growled at... poor thing!
> 
> Well Pushkin has no UTI, it is defo the steroids, so at least we know and can work round it


Probably as you suspected, but information is power and now that you ruled out an UTI, you can set about the work around. Bless you for standing by and withstanding all that's called for in dealing with Pushkin's special needs. He is so worth it, and he needs you so! Sending a :kiss: for him, and ordering a :drink:for you! Thanks for the update.


----------

